# Vancouver Olympics - Volunteer Needs Housing



## dba (Dec 21, 2009)

One of my medics has been selected as a volunteer for the Olympic Games in February. He's having trouble finding affordable housing. Anybody in the sea to ski area have a room to rent or some suggestions? He'll be there from the 10th through 29th. Any ideas or info would be appreciated.

Dean Anderson
Sonoma Life Support


----------



## Mr. Smith (Dec 23, 2009)

Just wondering, will your medic be in a first aid position, medic position or some other position?


----------



## Mr. Smith (Dec 23, 2009)

See your email.


----------

